# So sleepy....No kids.... Loud doe......



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I am the walking dead today. Pudding, who is due tomorrow kept screaming into the monitor last night. She has rubbed the hair off her forehead, paced the stall, and hoarse from yelling all night. Never tried to push, I just think the babies have dropped and she's being a diva. :greengrin: As long as I stayed in the barn with her she was quiet. If I left, the screaming begain. :hair: I'm soooooo tired right now and have a feeling this is the process until she kids.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, hope she kids TODAY! I am really sympathetic, last night was my first night since last Saturday without the baby monitor. Dog barks carry for what sounds like miles on my monitor.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is probably contracting... working on getting those babies... where they are suppose to be........ it sounds to be very soon....


Hopefully ...she will have them today ...so you can get :ZZZ: ..I know... it can be very stressful...and tiring.... hang in there... :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry... is there a place in the barn you can cat nap? Maybe she'd stay quiet then???
Good luck and hope it's soon!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I camped out in a lawn chair for a bit, then had to leave for work. I'm waiting for my relief to get here so I can run home and check on her. I work at a equine breeding farm and we are ordering and shipping semen today and I cannot leave until I have backup!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope she goes soon so you can get some sleep! I know how demanding being on a horse farm can be!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I camped out in a lawn chair for a bit, then had to leave for work. I'm waiting for my relief to get here so I can run home and check on her. I work at a equine breeding farm and we are ordering and shipping semen today and I cannot leave until I have backup!!!!


 :hug: ray:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: So sleepy....No kids.... Loud doe...... **IT'S A GIRL!*

:kidred: She had the baby on my lunch hour!!! A perfect little doeling! YEA! :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats!!!!!! Perfect timing !!!! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is a pic. I will get better ones. My phone was ready to die. She's a sweetie!!! :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...cute kiddo's ...human and goat kind... congrats :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Baby goat is ADORABLE...BUT, the little guy snuggling her is waaaay CUTER :hug:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks! That is my youngest son. He is 5. My other son is 6 and will be sooooo mad he was at school when she kidded!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW WHAT A CUTIE!!!! And the baby goat is cute too


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Adorable!!! Both of them! Congrats on a beautiful goat kid, and a very handsome lil man you have there!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks. The doeling only wants to nurse one side. Poor Pudding. I thought she was going bust this morning. I milked her down and put.the.baby on that side and she nursed, but i think this may be an issue. Any tips?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks. The doeling only wants to nurse one side. Poor Pudding. I thought she was going bust this morning. I milked her down and put.the.baby on that side and she nursed, but i think this may be an issue. Any tips?
> 
> _________________


 Yes... keep doing what you are doing ...if the kid nurses from the same side...and you see this...put it on the other...

you are doing the right thing ..by milking her out a bit .... and watching the ignored side... As the kid gets older...she will go back and forth.... :wink:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

My eldest son, Logan who is 6, took over the "training Brie to nurse both sides" and did WONDERFUL! He milked the big side down just enough for Brie to latch on and fed the cats the milk. Now all is good. Pudding is a HUGE producer so Brie is doing better at keeping up with the supply. I'M SO PROUD OF LOGAN!!! He took it on himself and did great. :clap:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh and Brie has WADDLES. IDK how I feel about them on gopher earred LaManchas.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks!


 Your welcome.... :hi5:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm still milking the doe out a little on that side. I'm getting over 3 cups (on just that side) without "trying" and her udder is still HUGH! I just milk her down enough to softnen her up and let Brie latch on. I honestly think I could milk her all day long and she a FF!!!!! I'm amazed. What the heck is she going to be like on her 2nd Freshening?!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

If I had a doe with that much milk I would just milk her, cause the production is going to get better next time around, wish my ff's last year would have been that good a production.  Sounds to me like you have a really good doe on your hands.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree....you do have a very good milker there.... :thumb:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks, but she is going to wear me out, not to mention fatten me up with all that milk!!!!


----------

